# Wo wir gerade bei dem Thema sind



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

wo die Moderatoren doch gerade so fleißig dabei sind und einige der hier vorhandenen Threads (zu recht) schließen, habe ich mal eine Frage.

Wie kann es sein, dass der hier im Forum vorherrschende schlechte und beleidigende Umgangston nahezu gedulded wird und nur einige der unzähligen vor Flames nur so strotzenden Threads geschlossen werden?

Ich würde gerne dreist behaupten, dass ein solcher Umgangston zum Teil sogar gewünscht ist. Warum? Nun durch solch hitzige Diskussionen spornt man die Gemeinde doch an mehr und immer mehr zu schreiben. Schade eigentlich.

Und nun bin ich gespannt wie lange es dauern wird, bis auch dieser Thread geschlossen wird.

so long

Scytale


----------



## Heydu (18. Mai 2009)

Also ich kenne nur die Threads, die zurecht geschlossen wurden.
Könntest du mir bitte ein beispiel geben, wo ein Thread zu unrechtmässig geschlossen wurde? =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (18. Mai 2009)

Der Ton war hier schon immer so.
Seit BC wurde die WoW-Community immer größer und unfreundlicher, so ist das auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Also ich kenne nur die Threads, die zurecht geschlossen wurden.
> Könntest du mir bitte ein beispiel geben, wo ein Thread zu unrechtmässig geschlossen wurde? =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn du mir zeigst wo ich das behaupte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (18. Mai 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne dreist behaupten, dass ein solcher Umgangston zum Teil sogar gewünscht ist. Warum? Nun durch solch hitzige Diskussionen spornt man die Gemeinde doch an mehr und immer mehr zu schreiben. Schade eigentlich.


Mag ja sein... aber es ist immer noch ein Unterschied, ob man sich gewählt und respektvoll (was das heißt, erkläre ich gerne auf Anfrage) ausdrückt oder nicht. 

Auch bei einer hitzigen Diskussion kann man seinen Standpunkt ordentlich vertreten ohne Armoryflames, herablassendes Gequatsche über die dicke Mutter deines Gegenübers und ohne Sätze wie "LOL NOOB L2P! Ey lass ma 1v1 machen, dann weißt du, was RoxxOrn bedeutet!"

MfG
Moe


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein... aber es ist immer noch ein Unterschied, ob man sich gewählt und respektvoll (was das heißt, erkläre ich gerne auf Anfrage) ausdrückt oder nicht.
> 
> Auch bei einer hitzigen Diskussion kann man seinen Standpunkt ordentlich vertreten ohne Armoryflames, herablassendes Gequatsche über die dicke Mutter deines Gegenübers und ohne Sätze wie "LOL NOOB L2P! Ey lass ma 1v1 machen, dann weißt du, was RoxxOrn bedeutet!"
> 
> ...



Gutes Stichwort: gewählt und respektvoll. Leider lassen nahezu alle Threads einen solchen Umgangston vermissen.


----------



## Gierdre (18. Mai 2009)

Heydu schrieb:


> Also ich kenne nur die Threads, die zurecht geschlossen wurden.
> Könntest du mir bitte ein beispiel geben, wo ein Thread zu unrechtmässig geschlossen wurde? =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Thema verfehlt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: TE hast leider 100% recht. 
Wundere mich immer wieder, wieso die Leute immer gleich so aggressiv sind.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (18. Mai 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort: gewählt und respektvoll. Leider lassen nahezu alle Threads einen solchen Umgangston vermissen.


Meine Rede. Es erstaunt mich doch immer wieder aufs Neue, wie sehr doch die scheinbare Anonymität des Internet das kleine A****loch, den kleinen Nazi-Pisser oder die arrogante Schmierwurst in einem Jeden hervorholen kann.


----------



## Heydu (18. Mai 2009)

Arben schrieb:


> Seit BC wurde die WoW-Community immer größer und unfreundlicher, so ist das auch hier im Forum.



Nicht ganz
die Community wurde zwar grösser, da hast du recht
aber sie wurde gleichzeitig auch kindischer^^



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Wenn du mir zeigst wo ich das behaupte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mist
habs falsch gelesen und falsch interpretiert
habs nochmal gelesen.
gemeint war, dass zu wenige sinnlose threads geschlossen werden^^



MoeMT384 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein... aber es ist immer noch ein Unterschied, ob man sich gewählt und respektvoll (was das heißt, erkläre ich gerne auf Anfrage) ausdrückt oder nicht.
> 
> Auch bei einer hitzigen Diskussion kann man seinen Standpunkt ordentlich vertreten ohne Armoryflames, herablassendes Gequatsche über die dicke Mutter deines Gegenübers und ohne Sätze wie "LOL NOOB L2P! Ey lass ma 1v1 machen, dann weißt du, was RoxxOrn bedeutet!"
> 
> ...



leider ist die Anonymität derens waffe, die sie gegen uns benutzen.
Denn vor mir würden die sich nicht mal wagen =.=" 
|--> auch egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (18. Mai 2009)

Von mir aus kann man diesen hier auch schließen.

Begründung wieder nur mimimi statt es einfach mal besser zu machen.


----------



## MoeMT384 (18. Mai 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann man diesen hier auch schließen.
> 
> Begründung wieder nur mimimi statt es einfach mal besser zu machen.


Quod erat demonstrandum.....


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Von mir aus kann man diesen hier auch schließen.
> 
> Begründung wieder nur mimimi statt es einfach mal besser zu machen.


Ha, erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gegenteil, von mir aus könnt ihr hier gerne so weitermachen, mich kratzt das weniger. ich wollte lediglich mal etwas zur Diskussion stellen.

Und ja, ich mache es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso allen TEs immer gleich Geisteskrankheiten und Minderwertigkeitskomplexe angedichtet werden. Ja ok, es gibt einige Themen die ich auch überaus blöd find oder die schon zum 100sten Mal angesprochen wurden. Aber dann les ichs nicht durch und Kommentare schreib ich auch nicht. 

Hab ich mich vorhin schon gefragt wieso die Leute die an jedem und an allen Themen nur rummotzen können überhaupt ins Forum kommen. Wenns ihnen nicht passt, dass hier ja eh nur alle rumflamen und Schwachsinn schreiben solln se halt wegbleiben.

Ich finds auch echt peinlich wie sich manche über Fehler in den Berichten des Buffedteams oder in den Buffedshows profilieren müssen.
Ja , die machen Fehler, das sind nämlich Menschen. Ist kein Grund die Leute gleich persönlich anzugreifen. Und tut nicht so als wärd ihr vollkommen.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Mai 2009)

Was ist eigentlich an 'Mich-stört-der-Umgangston-hier-deswegen-verlasse-ich-die-Community-nicht-sondern-eröffne-noch-einen-weiteren-Thread-indem-es-auf-Flamerei-hinausläuft'-Threads besser als an denen die geschlossen wurden? *blubber*


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich an 'Mich-stört-der-Umgangston-hier-deswegen-verlasse-ich-die-Community-nicht-sondern-eröffne-noch-einen-weiteren-Thread-indem-es-auf-Flamerei-hinausläuft'-Threads besser als an denen die geschlossen wurden? *blubber*


Ja ist er. Warum? Weil ich mich hier in meinen spärlichen Mittagspausen und projektschwachen Phasen einfach nur köstlich amüseiren kann.


----------



## Regine55 (18. Mai 2009)

Das ist wie der Tatbestand der Nötigung im Straßenverkehr. Wurde einfach abgeschafft, weil alle es machen und somit völlig sinnlos ist. Hier im Forum hat sich einfach ein sehr rauer Umgangston gefestigt und wenn 90% es machen, wird auch nicht mehr gebannt...Solange es nciht zuuu extrem wird.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Regine55 schrieb:


> Das ist wie der Tatbestand der Nötigung im Straßenverkehr. Wurde einfach abgeschafft, weil alle es machen und somit völlig sinnlos ist. Hier im Forum hat sich einfach ein sehr rauer Umgangston gefestigt und wenn 90% es machen, wird auch nicht mehr gebannt...Solange es nciht zuuu extrem wird.



Hm...Tatbestand der Nötigung im Straßenverkehr wurde abgeschafft? Das wäre mir aber neu. Quelle bitte? Ach ja, und BTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Mai 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ja ist er. Warum? Weil ich mich hier in meinen spärlichen Mittagspausen und projektschwachen Phasen einfach nur köstlich amüseiren kann.


'Warum ist er besser?'
- 'Ja'

Sowas lieb ich ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ist das jetzt deine Begründung dafür einen neuen Thread zu erstellen, der weder Diskussionsvorlage noch interessantes Thema oder sonst irgendetwas nicht-schon-hundert-mal durgekautes bietet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und ja, ich mache es besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du machst es besser, indem du einen thread erstellst, der deiner eigenen unterhaltung dient und zum flamen einläd?...


----------



## Gronn (18. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mal auf eine Forum gestoßen in dem sich die Leute uber Politik unterhalten haben. Diese Leute haben sich auf dem gleichen niveau unterhalt wie sich hier auch unter halten wird, der einzige unterschied war die Wort wahl. Was ich damit sagen will ist das fast jedes Forum gleich ist. Ihr müsst euch nur mal die anderen Foren durchlesen da läufts genau so ab auch wenn die Wort wahl unterschiedlich ist.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> 'Warum ist er besser?'
> - 'Ja'



Die Begründung erscheint im darauffolgenden Satz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Xelyna schrieb:


> Sowas lieb ich ja
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Na, wenn wir nur über bisher nie dagewesenes diskutieren würden, hätten wir ein ziemlich leeres Forum oder?


----------



## ChAzR (18. Mai 2009)

ganz einfach:

weil einmal die comunity aus fielen "deppen" besteht >.< die meinen ihren senf immer dazu geben zu müssen auch wenns nur ein wort oder ein satz ist der inhaltlich sowas von daneben ist.
und einmal weil sich halt kaum wer drum kümmert. Hier entstehen so viele threats am tage, wer will das immer kontrollieren. Wenn buffed sich dafür bereit erklärt leute dafür einzustellen...ich bin euer mann =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Mai 2009)

Gronn schrieb:


> Ich bin mal auf eine Forum gestoßen in dem sich die Leute uber Politik unterhalten haben. Diese Leute haben sich auf dem gleichen nivou unterhalt wie sich hier auch unter halten wird, der einzige unterschied war die Wort wahl. Was ich damit sagen will ist das fast jedes Forum gleich ist. Ihr müsst euch nur mal die anderen Foren durchlesen da läufts genau so ab auch wenn die Wort wahl unterschiedlich ist.


Niveau gleich - Wortwahl unterschiedlich?
Versteht der Politiker unter den Gamern dann einen Noob als politischen Saftsack? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass es in einem Forum in dem wohl ein eher höheres Durschnittsalter herrscht so viele Beleidigungen und Flames hagelt wie in einem wie Buffed.de :x



-Scytale- schrieb:


> Na, wenn wir nur über bisher nie dagewesenes diskutieren würden, hätten wir ein ziemlich leeres Forum oder?


Wenn nie was neues passieren würde über das man diskutieren könnte wären die News-Ticker und Game Magazine ganz schön leer, oder? (;


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

ChAzR schrieb:


> und einmal weil sich halt kaum wer drum kümmert. Hier entstehen so viele threats am tage, wer will das immer kontrollieren. Wenn buffed sich dafür bereit erklärt leute dafür einzustellen...ich bin euer mann =)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist doch unter anderem genau der Punkt. Buffed hat Moderatoren die hier, ehrenamtlich wahrscheinlich, ihre Dienste verrichten. Und verwunderlich ist doch die Inkonsistenz im Schließen von Threads oder?


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Wenn nie was neues passieren würde über das man diskutieren könnte wären die News-Ticker und Game Magazine ganz schön leer, oder? (;



Damit könnten wir nun ewig so weitermachen:

Und wenn in diesem Forum nur über diese News-Ticker Nachrichten diskutiert werden würde, wäre es hier immer noch leer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (18. Mai 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Damit könnten wir nun ewig so weitermachen:
> 
> Und wenn in diesem Forum nur über diese News-Ticker Nachrichten diskutiert werden würde, wäre es hier immer noch leer
> 
> ...


...Nö ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um sowas behaupten zu können bräuchtest du schon eine Fall Studie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Das ist doch unter anderem genau der Punkt. Buffed hat Moderatoren die hier, ehrenamtlich wahrscheinlich, ihre Dienste verrichten. Und verwunderlich ist doch die Inkonsistenz im Schließen von Threads oder?


Irgendwie fehlen mir immer noch die Beispiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zudem: Aus dem Eröffnungspost geht nicht eindeutig der Bezug zu WoW hervor. Sollte das Thema allgemeiner Natur sein, dann ist dies das falsche Subforum.


----------



## Elicios (18. Mai 2009)

Das hat nichts mit der Buffed-Community selber zu tun, sonder mit der Gamer-Community. Wenn Du Dir mal ander Game-Communitys ansiehst, wirst Du feststellen, dass der Umgangston dort sogar noch härter ist als hier. Jedoch findest Du in der WoW-Community einen überpropotionalen Anteil an Klugscheisser, Heulsusen und Petzen die bei jedem Scheissdreck gleich /report schreiben müssen! 
Mach Dir mal nen Spaß, erstelle in ner normalen Gamer-Community einen WoW Beitrag und betrachte die Reaktionen! Habe schon öfter erlebt, dass sich WoW-Spieler sofort outen und neben ihrer gottesgleiche Meinung, keine andere gelten lassen! Jedoch kommt es da nur zu einer Diskussion zwischen den WoW-Spielrn und die anderen Gamer lachen sich darüber einen schlapp mit dem Kommentar „WoW-Opfer!“

So, genug Kluggeschissen!


----------



## Muz (18. Mai 2009)

*hust* blubb dein einsatz ... sag ma wieder was dummes ... kannste doch am besten . nja ich glaub auch das es öfters ma gerne übersehn wird das hier geflamet wird und andere threads die eig. keinen störn geschlossn werden


----------



## Stanvansan (18. Mai 2009)

hi,

erstmal möcht ich mich dafür entschuldigen dass ich mich in meinem letzten und halt auch ersten beitrag in diesem forum vom herrschenden ton hab anstecken lassen. 

was ich schade finde ist das der thread jetzt geschlossen wurde und ich keine möglichkeit mehr habe direkt auf die reaktionen auf meinen beitrag zu antworten. 
der raue umgangston ist in öffentlichen foren gang und gebe. ist meiner meinung nach, in maßen versteht sich, erwünscht weil er wie der TE schon sagte die diskussion erst richtig in fahrt bringt. beleidigungen sind da natürlich was ganz anderes und haben in einem forum nichts verloren. 

deshalb nochmal meine entschuldigung an all die die sich von mir angegriffen und beleidigt fühlten. war keine absicht, im schriftverkehr passierts leider schnell das dinge "aggressiver" rüber kommen als sie sollten.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. Mai 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Niveau gleich - Wortwahl unterschiedlich?
> Versteht der Politiker unter den Gamern dann einen Noob als politischen Saftsack?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noob = Narr

L2P = Ahnungslose

Flamer = Denunziant

Mady my day! = danke für diesen überaus bereichendern Beitrag

aufregen = pikiert

Und so weiter und so fort! *gg*

Ich fand es mal 2008 hier ganz schlimm. In der Zeit von kurz vor AoC bis War endlich draussen war. Danach hat es sich hier eigentlich ziemlich gebessert! Meine Meinung

Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass hier halt viele Jugendliche sind, die eben mal schnell was schreiben und nachher drüber nachdenken. Ich fand z.B. "Wow wird nie ab 18 sein! Das würde Blizzard nie zulassen!!" einfach zu putzig!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Mai 2009)

Muz schrieb:


> *hust* blubb dein einsatz ... sag ma wieder was dummes ... kannste doch am besten .


Hm, ich könnte mich irren, aber ich würde nun einfach derartiges ebenfalls als "schlechten Umgangston" deklarieren. Und den kritisiert der TE glaub ich.


----------



## _Yo_ (18. Mai 2009)

Ein Thread über Threads...welch Ironie.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. Mai 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm, ich könnte mich irren, aber ich würde nun einfach derartiges ebenfalls als "schlechten Umgangston" deklarieren. Und den kritisiert der TE glaub ich.


Unter anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (18. Mai 2009)

Auch wir (Moderatoren als nicht Buffedangestellte) sind nur Menschen und somit haben wir nicht unbegrenzt Zeit jeden Thread zu lesen.
Solltet ihr also einen Thread sehen in dem Flames vorkommen oder wo man wirklich tief in die Kiste gegriffen wurde, dann drückt einfach den Meldebutton, dafür ist er da. Wir bekommen sofort eine Nachricht mit der Meldung und schauen es uns an.
Was aber nicht passieren wird, dass wir öffentlich schreiben was daraus geworden ist.

P.S.: Xelyna, du warst schon lang nicht mehr im IRC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. Mai 2009)

Ocian schrieb:


> Auch wir (Moderatoren als nicht Buffedangestellte) sind nur Menschen und somit haben wir nicht unbegrenzt Zeit jeden Thread zu lesen.
> Solltet ihr also einen Thread sehen in dem Flames vorkommen oder wo man wirklich tief in die Kiste gegriffen wurde, dann drückt einfach den Meldebutton, dafür ist er da. Wir bekommen sofort eine Nachricht mit der Meldung und schauen es uns an.
> Was aber nicht passieren wird, dass wir öffentlich schreiben was daraus geworden ist.
> 
> ...



Oha, dann kann ich ja den "Rächer der Enterbten" spielen und fleißig nach Flames suchen und diese auch melden.

Im Ernst, ich kann deine Begründung absolut nachvollziehen und auch verstehen, ich selbst bekleide seit einiger Zeit eine Moderatorstelle in einer älteren Spiele Community, es ist wirklich ein hartes Stück arbeit, wenn man sich um alle Flames kümmern muss, das stimmt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Mai 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Oha, dann kann ich ja den "Rächer der Enterbten" spielen und fleißig nach Flames suchen und diese auch melden.



In 90% der Zeit hier tut man eigentlich nichts anderes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> In 90% der Zeit hier tut man eigentlich nichts anderes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und jene die berechtigt gemeldet wurden, eröffnen Threads, dass sie doch nichts getan haben, die Moderatoren böseartige Kreaturen sind die nur auf eigenes Wohl hin arbeiten und sie selbst doch unschuldig sind. Ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## x3n0n (19. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und jene die berechtigt gemeldet wurden, eröffnen Threads, dass sie doch nichts getan haben, die Moderatoren böseartige Kreaturen sind die nur auf eigenes Wohl hin arbeiten und sie selbst doch unschuldig sind. Ein Teufelskreis.


Oder schicken PMs *ZAM anschiel* *duck*


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Mai 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und jene die berechtigt gemeldet wurden, eröffnen Threads, dass sie doch nichts getan haben, die Moderatoren böseartige Kreaturen sind die nur auf eigenes Wohl hin arbeiten und sie selbst doch unschuldig sind. Ein Teufelskreis.



Du hast recht, ein schier unendlicher nie versiegender Teufelskreis....wir sind alle verdammt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (20. Mai 2009)

Hm, schon interessant, dass sich jemand mit einem 3 Monate-Account ein Urteil dadrüber machen kann, wie es früher und heute war/ist -.-

Aber früher war eh alles besser (-o '_')-o


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Mai 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hm, schon interessant, dass sich jemand mit einem 3 Monate-Account ein Urteil dadrüber machen kann, wie es früher und heute war/ist -.-
> 
> Aber früher war eh alles besser (-o '_')-o



Hm, schon interessant, dass jemand der ausser dem Anmeldedatum des Forenaccounts nichts über die Person dahinter weiß, sich ein Urteil über diese bildet.


----------

